# Food questions



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
I had my chi, Star, for a week now. She's an older puppy, 4 months old. Since I'm new to chis, I have a few questions about their food.

The breeder had Star on puppy chow but I switched her to Nature's Variety raw for breakfast and Acana kibble to free feed for the rest of the day starting at lunch. Is it ok free feed the rest of the day like that? She just grazes when it comes to kibble, and she doesn't eat all her kibble anyway. Also her stools are firm. Her fur and skin is already softer and no more dandruff

I also read that many of you like ZiwiPeak. How long does a 2.2 lb bag last if you have a 5 lb dog? Is it cheaper than frozen premade raw? (I'm not good with math) I would like to try some when I run out of Acana.

Has anyone heard or tried Vital Essentals raw? Is it good?
Vital Essentials – Raw pet food products for your dog or puppy.

Thanks for answering!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I do 1 meal a day of ZP (raw for the other) and it works out to be about $25 per month per dog. Not cheap but I know I'm giving them a great food and they all absolutely love it. Becasue ZP is nutritionally balanced you could just go to whatever cheap raw meat you can find rather than paying extra for the pre-made raw too.

I got my Winston at 4 months too. I cut him back to 2 meals a day after I had him for a week because he was barely touching his lunchtime meal. If she's not eating much of her kibble try just giving it to her at night and seeing how much she eats. If's actually hungry for her meals she will eat more and it minimizes the chance of them becoming a fussy eater because food isn't always available and they have to eat when and what is offered.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply OzChi! Now more questions come up after your post. I haven't done much research on prey model raw diet or read too much on the sticky in the raw diet section yet, but is it ok to feed raw ground beef, steak/beef or chicken breast to her when I start the ZP? We cook a lot at home (usually cook those meats that I just asked about) and I can always leave a bit on the side for her. Also do we have to freeze the raw meat a certain length of time? 

Is it too soon to give her a little canned food too? I have 2 cans of wet dog food that I don't want to go to waste. Or will that give her too much variety and make her become a picky dog?

ZiwiPeak just emailed me today that they are going to send me out some samples. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

First, I have to commend you for recognizing that your little one needs good nutrition and for you doing to research to make that happen! Impressive. Really. 

You are feeding a great food. It is this one, correct?
Nature

You absolutely can supplement raw in with what you are feeding as well as ZP. Several here, like Sarah, do both.

All the best to your new addition. She will be a healthy girl with such careful care by you!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> First, I have to commend you for recognizing that your little one needs good nutrition and for you doing to research to make that happen! Impressive. Really.
> 
> You are feeding a great food. It is this one, correct?
> Nature
> ...


Yes that Nature's you linked is correct.

Thank you for your comment. I been doing dog food research (as much as I can) since I first had my pug puppy and she was a really picky eater. Sadly, my pug had to be put to sleep just recently at 7 months old because of Pug Dog Encephalitis. 
I was planning keep her on the same diet as my pug, but I was looking on here on what kind of foods that everyone was feeding their chis before I got Star. Many people in the pug forum didn't recommend raw+kibble because of the digestive rates and most of them on raw feed them pre-made raw instead of prey model. But here it's a bit different, so it feels like I'm learning something new again, and some questions may sound very stupid to you guys but I'm trying to get the best diet for Star that I can afford.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your Pug baby.

Brilliant approach on nutrition!

Sometimes it seems with Chis that people are much more concerned with spending on clothing and accessories than nutrition. It may not be as fun but it certainly will make for more time with your sweet dog.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

BTW, I also believed raw and kibble were digested at different rates, but apparently that is a myth. You could always feed the kibble in the morning and the raw at night to be on the safe side. Remember that ZP isn't kibble though, it is dried raw with all the convenience of a kibble.
I am sorry you lost your Pug at such a young age, I have a soft spot for Pugs.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

As everyone said, great approach on nutrition - surprised, actually, that someone who got the dog being fed puppy chow would have enough common sense to switch.

And I am so sorry about your pug - at such a young age, too


----------

